# Additional skills needed to be a Coder



## pathfinder57 (Feb 25, 2014)

After obtaining the CPC-A in Dec '13 and sending out many resumes without any response I'm left wondering if additional skills are necessary for real-world coding positions. For example is it necessary to know Microsoft Excel and Outlook in addition to MS Word? Is it necessary to have a good typing speed? I'm very good at 2 finger typing. Also, would there be any openings for a CPC-A in HCC Coding? Any input is appreciated. I'm getting desperate mainly because of potential loss of coding skills as more and more time passes without real-world experience.


----------



## cordelia (Feb 25, 2014)

The best advice is to look for entry level, non coding jobs, claim follow up, billing, charge entry, registration, etc. Get your foot in the door, gain some much needed experience. Then leverage your experience for a coding job.

Starting at the bottom and working your way up is how most of us started out. 

Good luck

Cordelia, DRG Auditor, CCS, CPC


----------



## danachock (Mar 1, 2014)

*Additional Skills Needed??*

To answer that - Yes would be my answer. 
Congratulations passing your CPC!!! 
What does your resume look like? Do you have word or excel experience? 
Are you continually studying and working on further coding education? 
What about ICD-10.... are you studying and working towards that already? Did you do the ICD-10 training boot camp? Have you passed the test? 
What are you doing to make yourself more marketable?
Are you working towards another certification? 
Yes I agree with just getting your foot in the door, but what makes you stand out from all the other applicants out there? 
If you can't get "any" entry level, or get that foot in the door job then you need to make the time in your schedule to volunteer at a local hospital or facility - a possible place of employment. You will get the "behind the scenes look", the atmosphere which is the best look of all. You will also get to socialize with your new possible co-workers and possible boss and when the buzz is in the air that a new potential coding job is out there at that facility - you will first of all know about it, and have already acclimated yourself with the facility by volunteering there and hopefully human resources and also the coding department reviewing your resume will be acclimated with you already. It would be like a shoe-in. 
Good luck! 
If you would like a new set of eyes to review your resume - I'd be happy to help, let me know. 
Thanks,
Dana Chock CPC-A, CCA, CANPC, CHONC
2013-2014 Brainerd Lakes AAPC Chapter President


----------



## akj (Mar 3, 2014)

I agree with Dana.  24 years ago, I was a teenaged volunteer.  This gave me the opportunity to display my work ethic, drive and determination, as well as personality. I ended up getting a part time evening position in the file room. Long story short, I have worked my way in to coding.  I think the most beneficial position I had coming up was in insurance billing and follow up, giving me exposure to CPT and ICD9 codes, and common denials.  

Good luck in your endevors!


----------



## kwylie (Mar 18, 2014)

I hire coders and they need to have good skills with Microsoft Office Excel and Word.  They need to look professional.  They need to write and speak the English language correctly.  They must have energy and wow me with their questions and insight into the coding world.  AND YES I do hire coders without experience if I see potential!  kwylie@synermed.com  I have a postition in Monterey Park Calif open.


----------

